# Candace Parker!!!!!!!



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

For those who didn't see, Candace Parker dunked twice this week. Once off of a fast break (technically it could be considered "on" the other girl), and once in a half court set off a give n go. Even though they was both weak, it was exciting to see a girl dunk once much less twice.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

She id kind of dunk on that one girl in the fast break. Weak dunks, but for a womens game.. NASTY!!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yea, i would love to see her "throw it down."


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

she is hot, image sleeping with a 6'4" girl with a nice body.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

That chick is hot, I remember seeing her in the All-American dunk contest and she had that Dee Brown dunk. She's a dunker, but damn she's fine as hell.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yep, her boyfriend is lucky.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Am I the only one who thinks that those were the two most weak sauce dunks I have ever seen? She didn't even slam the ball through the rim....

Michelle Snow...that was a slam dunk.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that those were the two most weak sauce dunks I have ever seen? She didn't even slam the ball through the rim....
> 
> Michelle Snow...that was a slam dunk.


Her brothers Smush Parker, what do you expect? :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LoL...that was a VerY weak dunk,,like i stated b4..._*"Throw it down!"*_ Bill Walton


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

It was weak, but her looks make up for the fact that they were weak, but she was good back in the day as an All-American.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

i'm lazy but somepne should put some pic of her.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Her brothers Smush Parker, what do you expect? :biggrin:


No, her brother is former Bradley basketball player Anthony Parker (who plays for Maccabi Tel Aviv). Look at how ugly Smush is. You really think her fine *** is related to him?


----------



## Silverdale (Dec 25, 2004)

Those were not dunks. Those were layups and she just happened to graze the rim with her fingers. :whoknows:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Silverdale said:


> Those were not dunks. Those were layups and she just happened to graze the rim with her fingers. :whoknows:


LoL


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

she beats the boys in the mcdonalds slam dunk contest if i remember correctly. no look dunks hooooooF!! she threw them DOWN!!!!


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## Silverdale (Dec 25, 2004)

naibsel said:


> she beats the boys in the mcdonalds slam dunk contest if i remember correctly. no look dunks hooooooF!! she threw them DOWN!!!!



Oh God. :dead: Please dont tell me you really think she beat the boys?!! She won because she was aa girl and she actually put one or two down. Realistically she didnt do anything near as good as anyone of those guys, SHE WON BECAUSE SHE IS A FEMALE. PERIOD.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Silverdale said:


> Oh God. :dead: Please dont tell me you really think she beat the boys?!! She won because she was aa girl and she actually put one or two down. Realistically she didnt do anything near as good as anyone of those guys, SHE WON BECAUSE SHE IS A FEMALE. PERIOD.


hell yea, those dunks were weak.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

She was dunking and I'm loving it!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Silverdale said:


> Oh God. :dead: Please dont tell me you really think she beat the boys?!! She won because she was aa girl and she actually put one or two down. Realistically she didnt do anything near as good as anyone of those guys, SHE WON BECAUSE SHE IS A FEMALE. PERIOD.


Seriously. I don't know why I care about Dunk Contests, but I do, and I take them rather seriously. Candace Parker winning the McD's AA Slam Dunk Contest a few years ago was the biggest travesty I've ever seen. I would have been so mad if I got robbed of that contest just because one "contestant" happened to be a girl. She barely dunked it and she didn't even go through all the rounds of the contest.

And I hear that these dunks were just layups as well. Call me when a girl actually throws it down through the hoop.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

She's pretty. That's pretty rare for tall woman's athlete.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

i don't know. more and more dunks in the women's game means less and less differentiation from the men's game. women's basketball can survive as a "mainstream" sport because of the difference in the style of play from men's basketball, unlike many other sports where the women's game is simply a slower, weaker, (or "more finess") version of th men's game.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

i can do more impressive finger rolls than her dunks at the McDonalds dunk contest, i was just having abit of fun


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

HKF said:


> No, her brother is former Bradley basketball player Anthony Parker (who plays for Maccabi Tel Aviv). Look at how ugly Smush is. You really think her fine *** is related to him?


Word kid, she is fine.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

very.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

fa sho. but when michele snow dunked that wont a weak dunk. that was a real dunk. but still, the fact that candace parker dunked in the half court set was tight to me. but in the dunk contest i was mad, but she wouldnt have won if the other dudes wasnt so dumb and actually MADE THEIR DUNKS. looking back on it, it would've been easy for them to win, but in the finals the boys missed their final dunks, so even though I'm still mad about the contest, I kind of understand what happened


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

BigMac said:


> i'm lazy but somepne should put some pic of her.


http://rapidshare.de/files/16488830/candace_parker.jpg.html

here you go


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LoL


----------

